# 80Hp cont. rating????



## Hi Torque Electric (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey David

Looks like a lot of hype and over costs to me. I've got an 11" motor I could get you for less and has a standard 1 1/8th keyed shaft. The 2nd is but a small 6.7" motor I sell (like motors) for 350.00 to 400.00.
Hope this helps
Jim


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks, Jim.

Thats why I wanted you here. Do you think the Hp ratings are BS as well?


----------



## Jin Marui (Oct 25, 2008)

I saw those also. It sounds great, but I wouldn't be willing to shell out that much for something I don't know anything about. If they could give a manufacturer and model number, i'd look into the specs of an OEM unit.

If what the ebayer's power level claim is true, and the OEM unit's specs turn out to be much less, you might not be able to expect much from the ebay unit by way of reliability. That's if he's not just selling an unmodified OEM unit at an inflated price.


----------



## Wirecutter (Jul 26, 2007)

I've kept an eye on the seller heaven-scent-baby07 for over a year. Whenever I go looking for what's on Ebay for motors, that one shows up. IMHO, that seller consistently over-rates the specs on electric motors. Just because you can put the power into the motor doesn't mean you can sustain the power without smoking the motor.

Make no mistake - that's a hefty motor, but by way of comparison, look at any other motor rated for 80 hp continuous. An 80 horse motor is a large beast, and while the listed motor is big, it ain't 80 hp big. I suspect that you can get 80hp *peak* out of that motor, just like I can get 28 hp or so *peak* out of the D&D ES-33 I run on my electric gokart. But if I tried to run that kind of power through the ES-33 continuously, it wouldn't last an hour.

Caveat emptor. (Dopey exhortations always sound more forceful in Latin.)

-Mark


----------

